# savage edge/axis trigger



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

tonight I found a video on youtube that showed how to cut off some of the spring for the trigger. Its a really fast and simple job and I found that it seemed to help a little. Might be something to look at.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you try this post your results please !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yep thats the one. I tried it and I think it does feel a little lighter. I might try a aftermarket trigger someday but this was fast and cheep.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you cut off 1 coil?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I cut off one to start with but I had closer to 2 cut off befor I was done. I didnt notice to much of a difference after one coil. I wish I had a trigger pull scale so I knew just how much of a difference it made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info poe, I think I'll do mine after I finish load development.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah I would recomend it. On the other side if you cut to much off well thats just a good reason to order a aftermarket trigger haha. So does anyone know if someone is going to start making some new stocks for these rifles by chance.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that with the numbers of rifles Savage has sold someone will.


----------

